# Information About a New Canon 135mm Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 20, 2017)

```
A couple of weeks ago, <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-135mm-f2l-is-coming-in-2017-cr2/">we posted that there would be a new EF 135mm f/2L</a> coming in 2017. After speaking to a few people, we’ve learned that the new EF 135mm lens is not a replacement for the classic Canon L prime. We will note <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-canon-ef-135-f2l-wapodization-filters/">we have seen a patent</a> for a new Canon EF 135mm optical formula with APO filters.</p>
<p>The new 135mm lens is apparently “unique” to the lineup. We don’t have anything more than that at the moment. This lens is scheduled to be announced in Q4 of 2017 we’re told.</p>
<p>For the moment, we can only confirm 1 lens (EF 85 f/1.4L IS USM) definitively for 2017, while we work on a couple of more leads.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Known lenses coming in 2017:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM</li>
<li>Canon EF-S Prime</li>
<li>New kit lens with Rebel</li>
<li>Canon EF 600 f/4 DO IS (Development is know, may not hit the market until 2018)</li>
<li>New 135mm lens</li>
</ul>
<p>As always with lenses, nailing down exact specifications and release dates can be difficult. We tend to get bits and pieces of information here and there and try to put it together. We’ve had mentions of a few other lenses on the horizon, but we’ve been unable to confirm that they’re in the pipeline, and if/when we do, we’ll pass that information on.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ZachOly (Jan 20, 2017)

Best guess on the 85L release date?


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 20, 2017)

Unless they are resurrecting the old EF 135mm f/2.8 Softfocus, I am going to ring this up as a 'Canon naming technicality'. 

It's not technically a new 135 f/2L USM II if...

...it gets IS
...if it is a DO design
...it turns out to be a tilt-shift
...they build a 1.4x T/C into like the 200-400
...it has macro functionality
...it is something other than f/2
...it doesn't have USM

(did I miss anything?)

If I had to put my money on it, it would be IS with a bullet, i.e. an EF 135mm f/2L IS USM. I suppose they could sell the old design side by side with the new IS version, but with 20 years newer tech in there (and likely +$1000 price), it's somewhat hard to put those two side by side in the same display case at the store and call them brothers.

- A


----------



## docsmith (Jan 20, 2017)

Well, a rumor that is almost a year out on lenses, which CR admits are hard to pin down, we could see a lot change...including it never come to market.

But I am going to lean the direction of Canon doing something new and truly unique/interesting. While there will be certain sales for updates to classic lenses, those sales are likely not what they used to be given that so many EF 135 f/2 lenses already out there and so many 3rd party competitors. 

So creating something new and different would allow them to differentiate themselves and give EF 135 f/2 owners another reason to upgrade.

What could be new, unique, interesting and different....I am sure Canon has more ideas that I do, but:

IS with built in tc
Tilt-shift. Maybe not mechanical like the current TSEs, maybe internal? Of course, it could be just like the current TSEs. I've seen reference to several wedding photographers using the TSE 90 for portraits to create a unique look (speaking of differentiating themselves). Maybe the TSE 135 would be closer to a replacement of the TSE 90?
wider than f/2. F/1.4-1.6 would be a huge front element, but definitely would interest some people and not be a direct replacement
Macro w or w/o built in LED lights
something else??


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 20, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Unless they are resurrecting the old EF 135mm f/2.8 Softfocus, I am going to ring this up as a 'Canon naming technicality'.
> 
> It's not technically a new 135 f/2L USM II if...
> 
> ...



I agree with the whole IS making it a new name and such. However, if it were a direct replacement, I'd think they retire the current 135. The naming convention is just a technicality. 

Personally it doesn't make sense to me as anything other then a direct replacement. The current lens is already a bit of a specialized, niche lens, I'm not sure I see room for a 2nd, even more specialized lens at that FL.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 20, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> I agree with the whole IS making it a new name and such. However, if it were a direct replacement, I'd think they retire the current 135. The naming convention is just a technicality.
> 
> Personally it doesn't make sense to me as anything other then a direct replacement. The current lens is already a bit of a specialized, niche lens, I'm not sure I see room for a 2nd, even more specialized lens at that FL.



That is the interesting angle, I think. The 100L Macro doubles as a great short tele. The 24-70 f/4L has that super handy 0.7x Macro. These are two examples of lenses with presumed principal uses adding to what they can do, like an athlete who can field numerous positions.

I wonder if Canon may breathe new life into this 'you only buy it for f/2 portrait work' lens with new functionality. IS clearly would be a boon for video use, but the possibility of this lens serving an entirely different role is an interesting one to consider.

- A


----------



## jebrady03 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm still skeptical about any f/1.4 lens getting IS, especially an 85...


----------



## slclick (Jan 20, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the whole IS making it a new name and such. However, if it were a direct replacement, I'd think they retire the current 135. The naming convention is just a technicality.
> ...



Is that what you think people view this lens is? I find it very versatile. It's an amazing indoor sports lens for one thing. It's also a landscape lens (every lens is a landscape lens) I'm not in the 'It's magical' camp but I am in the 'It's pretty darn near magical' camp. You know how there are countless articles online about putting a 50 on your camera and just using that to learn the ropes? This is also one of those lenses , sure there will be a bit more crowding and sneaker zooming but it is very versatile already imho.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm really happy with my 135L... So unless they create a hybrid lens/fleshlight, I don't think I have much interest.


----------



## slclick (Jan 20, 2017)

jdramirez said:


> I'm really happy with my 135L... So unless they create a hybrid lens/fleshlight, I don't think I have much interest.



This post is worthless without pictures (NSFW)


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 20, 2017)

slclick said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



Full Disclosure, I own the lens, I love the lens. I acquired it barely over a year ago and it had been on my wishlist for a very long time. I might not say it's magical either, but it might be very close. 

Like the guy I bought it from (wedding shooter who appreciated the flexibility of the zoom), I feel many would rather compromise the one stop of light/bokeh (size and weight too) and own/use the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II. So that is kind of my argument, with the 70-200 being just so good, and not compromising too much, many people would choose that lens instead.

Also, to ahsanford's point, and this is something I had to see more for myself, the 100mm f/2.8 macro is a very excellent portrait lens as well. So much so in fact that if that lens is attached I'll just use that versus digging up the 135mm and swapping that on. Mind you, this is for casual shooting with the family, not a dedicated photo session.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 20, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Unless they are resurrecting the old EF 135mm f/2.8 Softfocus, I am going to ring this up as a 'Canon naming technicality'.
> 
> It's not technically a new 135 f/2L USM II if...
> 
> ...




I guess it could:

-not be an "L" lens, or
-be an EF-s lens. (though that would be a bit weird at X1.6)


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 20, 2017)

slclick said:


> Is that what you think people view this lens is? I find it very versatile. It's an amazing indoor sports lens for one thing. It's also a landscape lens (every lens is a landscape lens) I'm not in the 'It's magical' camp but I am in the 'It's pretty darn near magical' camp. You know how there are countless articles online about putting a 50 on your camera and just using that to learn the ropes? This is also one of those lenses , sure there will be a bit more crowding and sneaker zooming but it is very versatile already imho.



It clearly can do more than what I suggest, but _how much more can it do over the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II that so many people already own?_ 

In that light, it generally is thought of as a portraiture specialist -- that is its killer app. Same goes for the 200mm f/2L IS for the same reason. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 20, 2017)

jdramirez said:


> I'm really happy with my 135L... So unless they create a hybrid lens/fleshlight, I don't think I have much interest.



Oh, that's unfortunate. 

I think it's time for a PSA on proofing your writing... and probably another PSA on the enduring purpose of the Modify button.

- A


----------



## slclick (Jan 20, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really happy with my 135L... So unless they create a hybrid lens/fleshlight, I don't think I have much interest.
> ...



You can use one of those Canon fake lens coffee mugs in the meantime


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow! What more confirmation do we need that its indeed a first Canon apodization lens coming up? Best Canon lens news in years!

Give it AF and IS, let it open to f/2.0 and it'll sell like hotcakes.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 20, 2017)

It won't be a replacement for the 135mm f/2.0L because it'll be twice the price (assuming it has IS)

The current 135mm f/2.0L is a great bargain at the price. If the new lens is significantly more expensive then the current model will still sell.


----------



## hubie (Jan 20, 2017)

The "completely new" and "lens of its own" talk is just an early justification for a whole new price point :


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 20, 2017)

Apodization filters are used to accomplish the following:- "In optics, it is primarily used to remove Airy disks caused by diffraction around an intensity peak, improving the focus".

Sony / Minolta STF 135mm f/2.8 [T4.5] is manual focus only and this is what is said about it:- 

Apodization is a process in spatial signal processing which can enhance resolution by reducing the secondary maxima in the diffraction pattern of the lens' aperture. The STF lens features an optical apodization filter in form of a neutral-gray tinted concave lens element near the lens' diaphragm modulating the intensity profiles of the circles of confusion in such a way as to become truly Gaussian. Thereby, it is also deemed to improve the "bokeh" of the lens, that is the character of the image in the out-of-focus areas.

The lens offers two separate diaphragms; one nine-bladed circular diaphragm, controlled by the camera when the lens is set to auto mode ("A"), and one ten-bladed perfectly circular diaphragm, which is controlled by the lens' aperture ring when set to manual settings T4.5 to T6.7.

The f-number in this lens refers to the effective aperture opening and determines the depth-of-field produced by its use. The T-number refers to the amount of light, which passes through the lens and is collected on the film or sensor, as such, transmission stops are used by the camera to calculate exposure. Both values differ significantly, because the tinted glass element remains in the optical path all the time. Fully open, the difference amounts to 1.5 EV, however, the difference will become smaller as the aperture is closed, just as the smoothening effect will become reduced.

This lens use of T numbers mirrors lenses in cinematography which do not have f stops but want accurate transmitted light. 

If this is what Canon is working on then I would suggest its aimed at portrait shooters and doesn't have a secondary purpose. Cameras such as the 5DS provide so much resolution that they are not flattering to skin imperfections and an element of "smoothing" would enhance the subject.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 20, 2017)

slclick said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really happy with my 135L... So unless they create a hybrid lens/fleshlight, I don't think I have much interest.
> ...



The "fl*e*shlight" is definitely NSFW


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 20, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Apodization filters are used to accomplish the following:- "In optics, it is primarily used to remove Airy disks caused by diffraction around an intensity peak, improving the focus".
> 
> Sony / Minolta STF 135mm f/2.8 [T4.5] is manual focus only and this is what is said about it:-
> 
> ...


A STF-lens does not smooth the picture. The 135mm STF is actually super sharp. Its smooths the out of focus area to deliver stunning bokeh - even when you start stopping your lens down.

Minolta's STF does not have AF. But Fuji has a 56mm that does: FUJINON LENS XF56mmF1.2 R APD

Like the Minolta its a stunning lens. And it has AF - a world's first for this kind of lens.

The ARD is an extra 500$ compared to the standard 56mm FUJINON lens.

Stumbled on a good article about the difference between the two FUJINON-lenses: https://ivanjoshualoh.com/2014/12/13/apd-the-new-king/ Could be the same for the Canon (if its a apodization lens too).


----------



## geekpower (Jan 20, 2017)

EF 135mm f/2L APO IS USM does sound expensive, in an "i should probably start saving now" way


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 20, 2017)

geekpower said:


> EF 135mm f/2L APO IS USM does sound expensive, in an "i should probably start saving now" way


Guessing from the FUJI:

135L Street Price
New +400$
APD +500$
IS +150$
APO +100$
Package rebate 15% 

~1.700$ 

Sounds like something I could imagine.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 20, 2017)

Has anyone seen the Laowa 135mm apodization lens?


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 21, 2017)

The sooner we get a release date for the 85mm IS, the happier I will be.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 21, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really happy with my 135L... So unless they create a hybrid lens/fleshlight, I don't think I have much interest.
> ...



No... it was a joke... not a typo...


----------



## scottburgess (Jan 21, 2017)

Reading this thread it occurs to me that the tilt and shift features are not of equal value to a portrait artist. So a combination tilt/apo lens for portraiture, even at f/2.8, sounds to me like it could be fun (and hard to design).


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


----------



## benkam (Jan 21, 2017)

The new 135L IS won't be a replacement for the current one because it's going to have IS, new elements, BR optics, weather sealing and then Canon's going to price it twice as much. They'll have to keep the old one as the value lens and the new one as the cost-not-so-much-an-object one.


----------



## aa_angus (Jan 21, 2017)

hubie said:


> The "completely new" and "lens of its own" talk is just an early justification for a whole new price point :



There once was a nail, which you smashed right on the head.


----------



## slclick (Jan 21, 2017)

aa_angus said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > The "completely new" and "lens of its own" talk is just an early justification for a whole new price point :
> ...



You may be right. Until we know more however, the word 'may' has more weight than your hammer.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 21, 2017)

slclick said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > hubie said:
> ...


Given the excitement following the 85mm with IS announcement I'd say a 135mm with IS *and *Apodization filter would actually merit a higher price point.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...



Not that such merit would, in any way, stop people from complaining about that price.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 21, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> ..........
> 
> It's not technically a new 135 f/2L USM II if...
> 
> ...



I think you nailed it on the head.. 

I also very much think it will be an IS version. Just hope like heck its not slower then f/2. 
Now a lot of people do not see the need for IS on a fast lens despite that hardly no one uses the fastest aperture for every freaking shot.
Also with the increase in pixel density the rhetorical rule of making your shutter speed faster then your focal length is pretty much thrown out the window as the higher the pixel density the faster the shutter speed much be to still achieve pixel level sharpness. Thus IS becomes more essential. Its already to the point on cameras like the 80D, that even saying 1.6x focal length just does not cut it anymore unless you got the steady hands of a professional sniper..


That said, I would pay 1,200 bucks for an IS version of the 135mm with same optical configuration, but with updated lens coatings. Just hope adding IS does not screw up the already fantastic optical performance.


----------



## slclick (Jan 21, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ..........
> ...



This is a reasonable hope and request. +1


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 22, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not that such merit would, in any way, stop people from complaining about that price.



well, how much additional cost is involved for Canon to add IS and "aphrodisiac" filter ;D into a lens? 100 bucks? Less? Asking twice MSRP of 135 L for it? No. "Not merited."


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 22, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> ..............
> 
> -not be an "L" lens, or
> -be an EF-s lens. (though that would be a bit weird at X1.6)



Actually 135mm on APS-C is equiv to 216mm. Which will let you compress the heck out of the background and create amazing portraits. But its also great for telephoto landscapes too.. Plus much more.. 
While anything over 200mm for portraits may seem strange to some. Its quit common for professional photographers to use the EF 300mm f/2.8L on full frame. Most of those old 90s sports illustrated beach swim suit photos were shot with those lenses.


----------



## neonlight (Jan 22, 2017)

So what colour ring will it have? Not an L- not red; they've used green for DO, blue?


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jan 23, 2017)

PERHAPS this is the first full-frame EF-M "L" lens, a double firsting of sorts...?!

8) 

Happy shooting y'alls!


----------



## uri.raz (Jan 23, 2017)

neonlight said:


> So what colour ring will it have? Not an L- not red; they've used green for DO, blue?



Double L rings all the way through...


----------



## turkeyjerky214 (Jan 23, 2017)

jdramirez said:


> I'm really happy with my 135L... So unless they create a hybrid lens/fleshlight, I don't think I have much interest.



Posts like this are why CR needs a "like" button.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 24, 2017)

jdramirez said:


> I'm really happy with my 135L... So unless they create a hybrid lens/fleshlight, I don't think I have much interest.



Wouldn't such a thing have a tiny aperture?


----------



## jebrady03 (Jan 24, 2017)

AE-1Burnham said:


> PERHAPS this is the first full-frame EF-M "L" lens, a double firsting of sorts...?!


Not quite sure what it says about me but when I read this my brain didn't see the "r" in one of those words and I thought "wow... Getting really graphic with the voicing of our displeasure over price, aren't we?"


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 24, 2017)

ninjapeps said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really happy with my 135L... So unless they create a hybrid lens/fleshlight, I don't think I have much interest.
> ...



The wife hasn't been an f/11 since college...


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 24, 2017)

jdramirez said:


> ninjapeps said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



;D


----------



## svatsal (Jan 24, 2017)

Frankly speaking, I am not at all excited about the rumored line-up.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jan 24, 2017)

jebrady03 said:


> AE-1Burnham said:
> 
> 
> > PERHAPS this is the first full-frame EF-M "L" lens, a double firsting of sorts...?!
> ...


...in-line with some of the other not-hidden-innuendo in this thread I may have led you there jebrady. ;-)


----------

